# Ponerse al día



## Moixe

Quál é a expressão correta em português para isso?

...cuando você tem tudo atrasado e logo faz todas as tarefas você se *põe ao día*???


----------



## dulce brasileño

si, amigo.
Cuándo hacemos las cosas, hablamos que " estamos em dia ".
Ejemplo:

Yo estoy en dia con mis amigos. Hize todo que habia prometido.

¿enténdes?

No risa do male español...jajaj


----------



## Moixe

Muito obrigado...


----------



## dulce brasileño

por nada...


----------



## Jack79

¿Como se dice _ponerse al dia_ en Brasil? He intentado utilizar _pôr-se ao dia_ y la gente aquí no me entiende. 

Obrigado.


----------



## Moixe

Si dulce dice que la expresión correcta es "_Estamos em día_", creo que ponerse al día podría asemejarse a "_Ficar em día_", pero me parece que, al menos el português brasileño no tiene una traducción al pié de la letra...


----------



## amistad2008

Jack79 said:


> ¿Como se dice _ponerse al dia_ en Brasil? He intentado utilizar _pôr-se ao dia_ y la gente aquí no me entiende.
> 
> Obrigado.


 
¡Hola, Jack!

Yo utilizo: "Deixar/Por/colocar tudo em ordem".

Tinha tantas coisas atrasadas e agora já pus tudo em ordem.
Estava tudo uma bagunça e agora já está tudo em ordem.
Tinha serviço atrasado mas já coloquei tudo em ordem.

Espero haber ayudado.


----------



## Jack79

Obrigado Amistad. Si que me has ayudado bastante con tu respuesta pero aún no tengo muy claro como se diría: _Hace tanto tiempo que no nos vemos. Ponme al dia!_


----------



## GarotaNoCaribe

Jack79 said:


> Obrigado Amistad. Si que me has ayudado bastante con tu respuesta pero aún no tengo muy claro como se diría: _Hace tanto tiempo que no nos vemos. Ponme al dia!_



Yo creo que se puede decir: Faz tempo que a gente não se vê! _Me põe em dia (com as suas novidades)!_ Pero a decir verdad, lo que me suena más familiar sería: _Precisamos botar as novidades em dia!_

Y cuánto a primera pregunta, yo usaría ...quando você tem tudo atrasado e logo faz todas as tarefas você se *coloca em día* _(com o trabalho, com as suas coisas, etc).


_


----------



## Jack79

Hola Garota, 

Mis compañeros de casa (los dos son cariocas) no entienden cuando les digo que "me ponham em dia". 

A ver como me va eso de _botar as novidades em dia...._

Os juro que tengo un diccionario portugués-inlgés y estoy al punto de tirarlo en la basura porque muchísimas palabras y expresiones no me sirven de nada aquí en Brasil. El español en América Latina nunca me ha dado tantos problemas y eso que aprendí en España.


----------



## GarotaNoCaribe

Hola Jack,

Ya no sé si es correcto decir que uno "se põe em dia", por lo menos no es tan usual. En Brasília se usa mucho "colocar em dia os assuntos/botar as novidades em dia". En estos dos ejemplos simpre se usa un objeto (os assuntos, as novidades).

Si quieres otras maneras de decir lo que necesitas, sugiero:

O que você conta de novo?
Quais são as novidades?
Me conta o que você tem feito!
O que está rolando? (esto es super informal!)

Cuanto al diccionario, si es portugués europeo, de verdad que te aconsejo buscar un otro en Rio que sea con portugués brasileño. Aprender el brasileño con diccionario europeo es tortura!


----------



## amistad2008

GarotaNoCaribe said:


> Hola Jack,
> 
> Ya no sé si es correcto decir que uno "se põe em dia", por lo menos no es tan usual. En Brasília se usa mucho "colocar em dia os assuntos/botar as novidades em dia". En estos dos ejemplos simpre se usa un objeto (os assuntos, as novidades).
> 
> Si quieres otras maneras de decir lo que necesitas, sugiero:
> 
> O que você conta de novo?
> Quais são as novidades?
> Me conta o que você tem feito!
> O que está rolando? (esto es super informal!)
> 
> Cuanto al diccionario, si es portugués europeo, de verdad que te aconsejo buscar un otro en Rio que sea con portugués brasileño. Aprender el brasileño con diccionario europeo es tortura!


 
Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Jack79

¡Por fin mis compañeros me entienden! Muchas gracias Garota y Amistad!


----------



## knoxville

Buenas! una consulta si yo quiero decir en una oración "así nos ponemos al día" como seria? es para un trabajo en donde yo estoy escribiendo una carta...


----------



## Maribelinha

Oi!!!!Agora mesmo estou lembrando a expressao "colocar as fofocas ao dia" = contarse todo, ponerse al día con las novedades.Cumprimentos!!!Maribel.


----------



## Carfer

Maribelinha said:


> Oi!!!!Agora mesmo estou lembrando a expressao "colocar as fofocas *ao dia*" = contarse todo, ponerse al día con las novedades.Cumprimentos!!!Maribel.


 
_'Ao dia'_, em português?


----------



## Maribelinha

Escutei a uma brasileira (do Nordeste) falar assim. Será que nao é correto?


----------



## Maribelinha

Escutei a uma brasileira ( do nordeste ) falar assim. Será que nao é correto?


----------



## Carfer

Maribelinha said:


> Escutei a uma brasileira ( do nordeste ) falar assim. Será que nao é correto?


 
Os brasileiros que digam, mas julgo que em português se diz _'em dia'_.


----------



## Maribelinha

Ah, entao poderia ser, Carfer?Obrigada!


----------



## englishmania

_Temos de pôr a conversa em dia.
Tens as contas em dia? 

Ele está ao corrente da situação.
Conta-me tudo. Actualiza-me._


----------



## Carfer

Maribelinha said:


> Ah, entao poderia ser, Carfer?Obrigada!


 
Acho que não, mas eu não sou brasileiro. Não gosto e não costumo colocar questões que podem estar ligadas a diferentes maneiras de dizer em termos de correcto ou incorrecto. Se a expressão _'ao dia_' for aceitável no Brasil, eu não tenho nada a dizer. Em Portugal não me parece que seja e no Brasil, a avaliar pelos posts dos colegas brasileiros, que escreveram sempre _'em dia'_, julgo que também não. Não obstante, e por via das dúvidas, quando coloquei a questão, fi-lo sob a forma duma interrogação, não vá acontecer que seja desconhecimento meu. 

Nós usamos a expressão _'ao dia'_, de facto, mas não nessa acepção. Usamo-la com o sentido de _'por dia'_, como em _'Sou pago ao dia_', ou seja, recebo um salário diário. No sentido de '_actualizar_', dizemos _'em dia'. _


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> Nós usamos a expressão _'ao dia'_, de facto, mas não nessa acepção. Usamo-la com o sentido de _'por dia'_, como em _'Sou pago ao dia_', ou seja, recebo um salário diário. No sentido de '_actualizar_', dizemos _'em dia'. _


Maribelinha, sou brasileira e nordestina e confirmo o que disse Carfer: '_colocar as fofocas *em *dia_' é como se diz no Brasil, incluindo o Nordeste. Nunca ouvi ninguém dizer '_ao dia_' com esse sentido de atualizar.



knoxville said:


> Buenas! una consulta si yo quiero decir en una  oración "así nos ponemos al día" como seria? es para un trabajo en  donde yo estoy escribiendo una carta...


Não sei responder, mas, repostando, vamos ver se alguém se habilita.


----------



## Gisele Silvestre

Moixe said:


> Quál é a expressão correta em português para isso?
> 
> ...cuando você tem tudo atrasado e logo faz todas as tarefas você se *põe ao día*???



Mira, en portugués... no se habla asi... en portugués el verbo no es reflexivo... asi que no pongas el 'se'...

Es decir, el 'se' no cuadra ahí... porque la verdad tú pones las cosas así...

Por ej. 
'Já fiz tudo... estou em dia'
'Eu 'tava com tudo atrasado, agora eu estou em dia'

- Fulano, muito trabalho ai?
- Nao, gracas a Deus, coloquei tudo em dia.


----------



## englishmania

_Pronto, já fiz tudo. Agora está tudo em dia.
Já pus tudo em dia.
_


----------



## Carfer

Gisele Silvestre said:


> Mira, en portugués... no se habla asi... en portugués el verbo no es reflexivo... asi que no pongas el 'se'...
> 
> Es decir, el 'se' no cuadra ahí... porque la verdad tú pones las cosas así...
> 
> Por ej.
> 'Já fiz tudo... estou em dia'
> 'Eu 'tava com tudo atrasado, agora eu estou em dia'
> 
> - Fulano, muito trabalho ai?
> - Nao, gracas a Deus, coloquei tudo em dia.
> 
> Ves?? ''Está todo'' asi... nunca ''estás'' asi


 
No português de Portugal é possível dizer _'pôr-se em dia'_, tal como em espanhol (com a diferença, claro, de _'em'_ em vez de '_ao'_): _'Já me pus em dia com as novidades', 'Vou-me pôr em dia com o assunto e depois falamos'_


----------



## Gisele Silvestre

Carfer said:


> No português de Portugal é possível dizer _'pôr-se em dia'_, tal como em espanhol (com a diferença, claro, de _'em'_ em vez de '_ao'_): _'Já me pus em dia com as novidades', 'Vou-me pôr em dia com o assunto e depois falamos'_





Aaaah que legal!!
Eu sou louca pra aprender a falar Português de Portugal... hehehe


----------



## Carfer

Gisele Silvestre said:


> Aaaah que legal!!
> Eu sou louca pra aprender a falar Português de Portugal... hehehe


 

Como primeiro passo, deixe o '_legal_' de fora. Diga _'Aaaah que bom!!_'


----------



## Maribelinha

Muito obrigada, Carfer e Audierunt, deve ser que escutei de uma forma errada; ás vezes os brasileiros falam rápido e é complicado para nos, os estrangeiros, nao misturar as formas. Que bom que a gente tem este foro para tirar as dúvidas!!!!  Cumprimentos!!!!  Maribel.


----------



## Gisele Silvestre

Carfer said:


> Os brasileiros que digam, mas julgo que em português se diz _'em dia'_.





Sim, sou brasileira e a gente coloca as fofocas EM dia.
hehehehe é um esporte muito praticado aqui no Brasil, na verdade.

Botar as fofocas em dia.
Colocar as fotocas em dia.


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> Nós usamos a expressão _'ao dia'_, de facto, mas não nessa acepção. Usamo-la com o sentido de _'por dia'_, como em _'Sou pago ao dia_', ou seja, recebo um salário diário. No sentido de '_actualizar_', dizemos _'em dia'. _



De facto, nesse sentido, nós utilizamos '_al día_' também.


----------

